# Bid Up for Sleeper room



## Nora17 (Feb 10, 2022)

I reserved a roomette and am considering bidding on a bedroom. Is the bid I place in in place of the original price charged, or is an incremental amount added to the original roomette price? Also, on the AutoTrain I am assuming the bid excludes the Car reservation & price. Anyone know the answers to these questions?


----------



## Exvalley (Feb 10, 2022)

It is an extra charge on top of everything you have already paid.


----------

